
Taking a Harder Look at Harassment - okket
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2019/06/taking-harder-look-at-harassment.html
======
okket
> To be clear, using racial, homophobic, or sexist epithets on their own would
> not necessarily violate either of these policies. For example, as noted
> above, lewd or offensive language is often used in songs and comedic
> routines. It's when the primary purpose of the video is hate or harassment.
> And when videos violate these policies, we remove them.

I don't see how Google/Youtube can view Crowders videos as non-harassment,
non-hate speech and still keep a straight face with their pride month
campaign. You can't support homophobic creators and claim to be supportive to
LGBTI issues at the same time.

